# Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin được chào bán giá rẻ tại Thiên Ngân Phát



## thithi6293 (5/5/22)

*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin được chào bán giá rẻ tại Thiên Ngân Phát*



*HOTLINE - ZALO: 0909 333 162 *








Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin *FVA50AMVM* 18.000BTU 1 chiều sử dụng môi chất lạnh R32. Sản phẩm được sản xuất và lắp ráp tại Trung Quốc/Thái Lan và được bảo hành chính hãng. Công suất 18.000BTU, Daikin FVA50AMVM phù hợp lắp đặt cho các phòng có diện tích nhỏ hơn 35m2.

Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin FVA50AMVM được thiết kế với gam màu trắng tinh khiết, cùng với đo là các đường nét tinh tế. Từ mọi góc nhìn sản phẩm đều toát lên vẻ sang trọng và đẳng cấp. Rất nhiều người tiêu dùng còn gọi máy với cái tên ”Ông vua điều hòa cao cấp”.

Máy *điều hòa cây* Daikin FVA50AMVM được trang bị công nghệ inverter giúp tiết kiệm điện năng từ 30 – 50% so với các máy điều hòa thông thường.

Ngoài ra, sản phẩm còn được trang bị máy nén Swing có độ bền cao và hạn chế việc rò rỉ môi chất lạnh. Đây là một trong những công nghệ độc quyền của Daikin.

*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVA50AMVM/RZF50CV2V inverter gas R32*



​Mã sản phẩm:​*Máy lạnh tủ đứng* Daikin FVA50AMVM/RZF50CV2V inverter gas R32
Model:​Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVA50AMVM/RZF50CV2V inverter gas R32
Hãng sản xuất:​Daikin ( Nhật)
Công suất:​2 Ngựa (2 HP)
Kích thước:​Xuất xứ:​Dàn lạnh Trung Quốc, Dàn nóng Thái Lan
Sử dụng:​Bảo hành:​01 năm cho dàn lạnh, 05 năm cho máy nén
Giá bán:​34.400.000 VNĐ

*NGOÀI RA THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP MÁY LẠNH LG, DAIKIN, MITSUBISHI, PANASONIC....* 



*CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT  *



*HOTLINE - ZALO :  0909 333 162 -  Ms Hà *
_* 
Tel:  (028) 66 789 516 -  (028) 66 764 052 - (028) 66 789 520 -  (028)66.764.050 - Ms Ngân*_
* 
EMAIL: ctythiennganphat@gmail.com 

Website:  maylanhdaikin.vn

Địa chỉ: 244/25 Đường HT17, KP.2, Phường Hiệp Thành, Quận 12, TP.HCM*

*RẤT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH!
Nguồn tin: Tin tức & Sự kiện -*


----------

